# Turn short thick logs into useful lumber at home



## Blackie_

Looks like a nice looking sled Elizabeth, for support on both the in feed and the out feed you could setup a couple roller stands to help support the weight, sometimes if you put something to heavy it can throw your blade off from being plumb to the table.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for the review..I have seen this and gagged at the price. But if it does the job for you, then it's worth the $$$


----------



## Elizabeth

Yeah, the price had been putting me off as well. I got about halfway through building my own jig but wasn't satisfied with the security of holding the wood in place. So when the inlaws told me to buy something fun for Christmas….!


----------



## wncguy

Elizabeth - if you're a fan of Carter products you may wish to sign up for their email notifications on their web site.
They send out information including special promotions. I picked up some items last December when they have a code for a limited time, believe it was either 20 or 25% off when calling & using the code. 
It's on their home page - look for "get the latest news and specials". Just put in your email.


----------



## Elizabeth

Thanks, I'll do that!


----------



## NormG

Wow, 21 inches is a good size board for most of my work, congrats and thanks for the review


----------



## Murray62

I have cut some short boards on the bandsaw by splitting a short log with the woodspltter (they don't always com out the right way) then I made a jig to run them through the thickness planer to better flatten them. Next to the jointer to flatten one side to go against the bandsaw fence.. Now that I have seen your new log mill I am certainly going to check that out and save all this work. Thanks for showing and the great review.


----------



## Durnik150

I have the same mill and it works like magic. The only thing I have to make sure I prepare is an outfeed sled. It will tip and fall off once it gets past the blade.


----------



## Dunelm

This is an interesting looking log sled. What's the largest diameter log that it will hold securely?


----------



## Elizabeth

I'd have to measure to check but I would say offhand it can handle at least a 6 inch diameter log. In practice I think I would be unable to lift the green logs safely onto the bandsaw before they would be too big for the sled to handle. Hopefully once I build an outfeed table that limit will be lessened as well.

Next time I'm in the shop I will try to remember to take some measurements and report back.


----------



## Dunelm

Well, I ordered the sled from Elite Tools in Quebec. It arrived promptly and I milled my first log this morning. It works wonderfully and suits my needs perfectly.

Many thanks, Elizabeth, for your review.


----------

